# 2006 Suzuki Eiger 4x4 tire replacement



## kfisher513 (Mar 22, 2012)

I just bought the quad mentioned in tthe subject line and my front tires are worn out and there are small chunks taken out as well as kind of deep scratches in them. My brother says to wear them out completely but I think its a good idea to replace them due to the torque sensing front end the Eiger has. Does anybody here know if I should replace them or not? The dust on them is a little deceiving, there really isn't much tread left.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kfisher513 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nobody?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Change them........


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Change them! A 4x4 with crappy tires? No thanks.....just about any decent aftermarket tire will be a huge improvement. The Eiger is no powerhouse so I would stick with 25" tires, especially if you go with a 6ply or 8 ply tire due to the weight. Those factory front tires are 2 ply and the rears are probably 4 ply....not a very durable sidewall and as you can see, the grade of rubber is not all that durable either. Aftermarket tires will make that thing feel like a different machine.


----------



## kfisher513 (Mar 22, 2012)

The previous owner put a set of discount tire all terrain tires on the back which are 6 ply and those are brand new, so I stopped in to one today and got the matching fronts. 3 star rating 6 ply tires all around now. Just can't wait to get back on some trails with it. It may not be a powerhouse, but its got torque for days and is sizing up to be a workhorse around the property and really fun on trails so far.
Thanks to both of you for the advice!
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

kfisher513 said:


> It may not be a powerhouse, but its got torque for days and is sizing up to be a workhorse around the property and really fun on trails so far.
> Thanks to both of you for the advice!
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They have plenty of power and will get a lot of work done and plenty of power to be fun on the trails. But throw on 27" 8 ply mud tires that weigh a ton and that rotating weight quickly robs the machine of power....that's what I was talking about, sorry. Those Eigers have a good reputation for being pretty much bullet proof. Should serve you well!


----------



## kfisher513 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ahhh, gotcha! I know its not the biggest quad ever, but its the first one I've personally owned and I got it at a great price. I don't think I'll ever put anything larger than 25's on it, huge after market tires and rims are too expensive for my blood. Now all I gotta do is change all the fluids, gonna put a decent air filter in it and new spark plugs and it'll be ready for the season. The previous owner fiddled with the throttle adjustment too, so I gotta try to find an owners manual for the darn thing to get it where I like it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## taylor6400 (May 22, 2012)

If you want better tires put them on. If you dont...then run 'em bald. Its really only up to you. Its not really a safety issue. I tend to wear my fronts out pretty bald before replacing them. If you need better 4x4 traction change them out. I actually usually keep an extra set of tires laying around mounted up on spare rims. Both sets of rims are steel...i dont spend the big $$ on rims. But i do buy good tires. I suggest Maxxis Bighorns or Bighorn 2.0. Awesome tire. I keep a spare set around in case i need to repare a tire i have a set i can put on. Also because one time i found an awesome deal on a quad and sold mine on the quick and had just put $400 in tires on it. Now, i'll put the worse of the 2 sets on first! Plus a group of us do some long road rides and thats really what eats up tires. So if i know i am goign to put some road miles on i will take off my better tires.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

kfisher513 said:


> Ahhh, gotcha! I know its not the biggest quad ever, but its the first one I've personally owned and I got it at a great price. I don't think I'll ever put anything larger than 25's on it, huge after market tires and rims are too expensive for my blood. Now all I gotta do is change all the fluids, gonna put a decent air filter in it and new spark plugs and it'll be ready for the season. The previous owner fiddled with the throttle adjustment too, so I gotta try to find an owners manual for the darn thing to get it where I like it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would put new tires on the quad all the way around. Depending on what application you will primarly use will dictate the tread height and distance. I had a Eiger years ago, the unit didnt want to start when its cold. Had to start the unit in the shop and leave it running all the way to the bay, otherwise it would not start in the winter. I replaced it with a Kaw 700 prairie.


----------

